# Tourist Visa - Washington DC Processing Time



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello,

My wife and I are Indian Passport Holders & US Permanent Residents living in the US for the past 15 years. We applied for Tourist Visa (600) in Washington DC and am getting concerned about the time it is taking to process these visas. We fly out in the 2nd week of Feb.

Below is my information:
Date of Visa Application: 29th Dec
Acknowledgement of Visa Application: 2nd Jan
Current Status: Processing.

What has been the experience of others who might have applied in Nov & Dec?

Thanks.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

blahblah1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are Indian Passport Holders & US Permanent Residents living in the US for the past 15 years. We applied for Tourist Visa (600) in Washington DC and am getting concerned about the time it is taking to process these visas. We fly out in the 2nd week of Feb.
> 
> ...


3 weeks processing time for me. 1 yr visa with multiple entries granted.


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks - if I might ask, when did you apply? I am already into my 4th week and no word yet.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

blahblah1 said:


> Thanks - if I might ask, when did you apply? I am already into my 4th week and no word yet.


I applied online early November. My 1st application was in May and took the same 3 wks.

The posted time line on their website is 4-6 wks so you should expect a response soon .


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yours was an online application? I had to do a paper application.


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

blahblah1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are Indian Passport Holders & US Permanent Residents living in the US for the past 15 years. We applied for Tourist Visa (600) in Washington DC and am getting concerned about the time it is taking to process these visas. We fly out in the 2nd week of Feb.
> 
> ...


Me, and my wife are in the same boat. Indian PP holders applied late dec.., Date of Acknowledgement - 30 Dec. and Date of travel is Feb 2nd week.

Realized late that it takes 4-6 weeks in DC embassy and slightly freaking out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy said:


> Me, and my wife are in the same boat. Indian PP holders applied late dec.., Date of Acknowledgement - 30 Dec. and Date of travel is Feb 2nd week.
> 
> Realized late that it takes 4-6 weeks in DC embassy and slightly freaking out. Any help would be appreciated.


That sucks - we have almost the same dates. I am definitely freaked out. Keep this thread posted as soon as you hear something and I will do the same.

Any one else who has applied around the same dates and can share their experience? Thanks.


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

Did you hear or get any info on the processing time? Am contemplating when to cancel the tickets...


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy said:


> Did you hear or get any info on the processing time? Am contemplating when to cancel the tickets...


Nope..nothing...still waiting. I am assuming yours will come before mine, so please keep this thread updated. Thanks.


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy....has it been 6 weeks since your application date now? Have you called the embassy?


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

Will have to call them sometime next week. It's only been 4 weeks. Application received date is Dec 30, but we got the acknowledgement date as Jan 7.


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

The application date is what matters...from Dec 30th, its almost 5 weeks already. I called them on Friday (5 weeks complete for me) and they didn't provide much info other than the processing takes 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

blahblah1 said:


> The application date is what matters...from Dec 30th, its almost 5 weeks already. I called them on Friday (5 weeks complete for me) and they didn't provide much info other than the processing takes 4 to 6 weeks.


I called them today (Monday), and was told that I can only expect a result/response to the application by end of next week. And my travel date is in the middle of next week!!!

I guess I will wait till Monday of next week, and cancel my tickets and hotels. Will cut my losses/expectations. Kinda sucks, and probably never gonna try visiting australia ever in my lifetime coz of the bad taste this experience has left (although its entirely my fault)


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

They advise not to make flight arrangements prior to a visa grant. It makes planning difficult I know but that's just the way it is.


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

If your application date is Dec 30th, plus 6 weeks = Feb 10th. 

When are you flying out?

Why did they say end of next week as it will be more than 6 weeks by then (btw, that's more info than I have gotten out of them).

I would not lose confidence....


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

blahblah1 said:


> If your application date is Dec 30th, plus 6 weeks = Feb 10th.
> 
> When are you flying out?
> 
> ...


Feb 12 morning . So, I need it by 11th. How about you?


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy said:


> Feb 12 morning . So, I need it by 11th. How about you?


11th ...we are exactly one day apart.

I think mine will come on the 9th and yours will come on the 10th. (full 6 weeks later).


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hmm, am not as much an optimist as you are.


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy said:


> Hmm, am not as much an optimist as you are.


I called them today (Tuesday) and they said that they are backlogged. However, they made a note on my application of the travel dates and I hope that speeds the process up. They did not provide an estimate of when the process would be completed however.

I am trying to stay positive


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy....I just left you a PM.


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

replied to it. did u hear anything more +ve since then?


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

i called and tried to talk basde on your suggestion - but didnt get anywhere. Will try again tomorrow and hopefully a more helpful agent will pick up then!!!


----------



## cwc15 (Feb 5, 2015)

*traveling next week ..*

I'm also planning to travel late next week and haven't heard about my application yet. I landed here via Google search and I'm running short on ideas .. My application was submitted Jan 15 2015.

Any suggestions?


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

cwc15 said:


> I'm also planning to travel late next week and haven't heard about my application yet. I landed here via Google search and I'm running short on ideas .. My application was submitted Jan 15 2015. Any suggestions?


To all of you waiting on a 600 -- if you can, why not just get an ETA? They're cheap and instantaneous and you could still go to Oz you'd just have to leave before 90 days but you could come right back!


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

IndyMama said:


> To all of you waiting on a 600 -- if you can, why not just get an ETA? They're cheap and instantaneous and you could still go to Oz you'd just have to leave before 90 days but you could come right back!


Passport holders of high risk countries do not have the luxury of ETA. To get the same 90 days (might even get less) that an ETA offers , we have to submit a good deal of evidence and wait up to 6wks.

My fiancé is amazed at the hoops I have to jump through just to visit most countries. Citizens of low risk countries only get a taste of the pain of immigration when applying for partner visas and some work visas.

Luck of the country of citizenship draw .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

syd said:


> My fiancé is amazed at the hoops I have to jump through just to visit most countries. Citizens of low risk countries only get a taste of the pain of immigration when applying for partner visas and some work visas.
> 
> Luck of the country of citizenship draw .


Yes! It doesn't end when they get their partner visa for Australia either. If we want to go to alot of countries we need to think of where we want to go in advance (atleast a month) and apply for his visa. Otherwise could just wake up and say let's go to Japan next month lol.

I do believe that NZ is the only country that it changes when they get PR.

We love to travel and my husband will get citizenship when his time comes to make travel in and out of Australia easier.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

syd said:


> Passport holders of high risk countries do not have the luxury of ETA. To get the same 90 days (might even get less) that an ETA offers , we have to submit a good deal of evidence and wait up to 6wks. My fiancé is amazed at the hoops I have to jump through just to visit most countries. Citizens of low risk countries only get a taste of the pain of immigration when applying for partner visas and some work visas. Luck of the country of citizenship draw .


I get it now -- I didnt look back at the OP to see they weren't a US passport holder.

I do hope you guys all get your visitor visas in time!


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

cwc15 said:


> I'm also planning to travel late next week and haven't heard about my application yet. I landed here via Google search and I'm running short on ideas .. My application was submitted Jan 15 2015.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Unfortunately, I think you applied too late. Based on the research that I have done, unless you call them directly and get a good agent you will certainly need to change your travel plans.


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy said:


> i called and tried to talk basde on your suggestion - but didnt get anywhere. Will try again tomorrow and hopefully a more helpful agent will pick up then!!!


Good luck - keep trying. Since you applied in late Dec, I am hoping that agents are more sympathetic.


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

blahblah1 said:


> Good luck - keep trying. Since you applied in late Dec, I am hoping that agents are more sympathetic.


Yayy! Got mine this morning (Weirdly, on a saturday!!)

Thanks a lot for the tips!


----------



## blahblah1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Pdxguy said:


> Yayy! Got mine this morning (Weirdly, on a saturday!!)
> 
> Thanks a lot for the tips!


That's great - glad to know. Just curious, did you have to again call on Friday?


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

I did,but the response was just that nothing has changed since the last time I called &#55357;&#56836;. Am just glad that this wait is over. Thanks again for the trip.


----------



## 12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

blahblah1 said:


> That's great - glad to know. Just curious, did you have to again call on Friday?


Hey, I am curious whether you got the visa . I have also applied for Visitor Visa at Washington DC. It has been over 3 weeks and I have not heard anything from them.


----------



## Pdxguy (Jan 23, 2015)

12345 said:


> Hey, I am curious whether you got the visa . I have also applied for Visitor Visa at Washington DC. It has been over 3 weeks and I have not heard anything from them.


You wouldnt hear anything unless they approve it (or ask for more info). If your travel date is close, its better to call.


----------



## 12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, But I did not even receive an Acknowledgement Letter. So I was a bit worried.


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Washington DC Tourist Visa Processing Time*

Hi Guys,

I am an Indian citizen on H1B Visa in the US. My Tourist Visa Application was received by the Embassy in Washington DC on Feb. 9 and I am scheduled to fly out on March 12 (around 5 weeks out) for the Cricket World Cup. Last week, I was told my application was registered but I called again today and was informed that it hasn't been registered. I am getting concered as I only have around 2 weeks or so before I fly. They told me that they have made a note on my application and that the embassy, for the first time (in view of the applications received for the Cricket World Cup), is triaging applications and will review mine before March 12. I still haven't received the acknowledgement email.

I was hoping that someone else who has received the visa or is in a similar situation could share their experience. Has anyone had to change their travel date because they didn't get the visa in time?

Your response would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

Did you receive your visa in time?


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

12345 said:


> Thanks, But I did not even receive an Acknowledgement Letter. So I was a bit worried.


Did you receive your visa in time?


----------



## 12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

australia14 said:


> Did you receive your visa in time?


No I am still waiting for that. I am also scheduled to fly second week of March for World Cup but I have not heard anything from the Embassy. Its been over 4 weeks since I have applied for the Visa.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Was your application submitted online? The acknowledgement letter is automatically generated upon submission.


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

12345 said:


> No I am still waiting for that. I am also scheduled to fly second week of March for World Cup but I have not heard anything from the Embassy. Its been over 4 weeks since I have applied for the Visa.


Thanks for your response!

When was your application received? Did you try calling them?

I am so surprised to see that granting a visa takes 4-6 weeks. I have never seen/heard of anything like this before. This is frustrating, mostly because no where on the application was it mentioned that the processing time is this long!!!!


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

syd said:


> Was your application submitted online? The acknowledgement letter is automatically generated upon submission.


Syd, No, it was a paper application. I was told it was received on Feb. 9 and was registered last week. This morning, I was told that it was received on Feb. 9, however, has not been registered yet.


----------



## 12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

syd said:


> Was your application submitted online? The acknowledgement letter is automatically generated upon submission.


No I submitted a paper based application and I received the acknowledgement letter after 3 weeks from my date of application. 
The lady at the Embassy told me due to World Cup they are receiving high volume of application so it is taking them time to send out the acknowledgement letter.


----------



## 12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

australia14 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> When was your application received? Did you try calling them?
> 
> I am so surprised to see that granting a visa takes 4-6 weeks. I have never seen/heard of anything like this before. This is frustrating, mostly because no where on the application was it mentioned that the processing time is this long!!!!


I know its really frustrating. 
My Application was received 26 January and I got an acknowledgement letter on 20 February.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

australia14 said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> When was your application received? Did you try calling them?
> 
> I am so surprised to see that granting a visa takes 4-6 weeks. I have never seen/heard of anything like this before. This is frustrating, mostly because no where on the application was it mentioned that the processing time is this long!!!!


The processing time is on the Washington Embassy's website.

Seeing that it's World Cup season, it stands to reason that applications might be processed a little faster. I was approved in 3 weeks in November, but I applied online.I'm not sure how much of a difference that makes.


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

syd said:


> The processing time is on the Washington Embassy's website.
> 
> Seeing that it's World Cup season, it stands to reason that applications might be processed a little faster. I was approved in 3 weeks in November, but I applied online.I'm not sure how much of a difference that makes.


I hope so. Thanks for your response!


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

12345 said:


> I know its really frustrating.
> My Application was received 26 January and I got an acknowledgement letter on 20 February.


Was it an email or an actual letter in the mail?

I was told by two agents that they will triage applications based on the travel date, so if you are travelling on March 10, then they will review the application based on that date. The application receipt date and acknowledgement letter date are irrelavant. It actually makes sense, because they want to make sure you make your flight regardless of when they receive the application. We should be fine. Keep me posted on when you find out.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

australia14 said:


> Was it an email or an actual letter in the mail?
> 
> I was told by two agents that they will triage applications based on the travel date, so if you are travelling on March 10, then they will review the application based on that date. The application receipt date and acknowledgement letter date are irrelavant. It actually makes sense, because they want to make sure you make your flight regardless of when they receive the application. We should be fine. Keep me posted on when you find out.


Don't count on that info, as you are advised on embassy's website not to make travel arrangements before visa is issued.


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

syd said:


> Don't count on that info, as you are advised on embassy's website not to make travel arrangements before visa is issued.


Yeah, I already have the flights booked now. Plus, I am hoping that the people representing the Embassy are credible.


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

I got my visa this morning...so relieved!

Date of acceptance - Feb. 09
Date of acknoledgement - Feb. 25
Date of Visa Issuance - Feb. 25

It turned out to be super quick for me - exactly 2 weeks and 3 days! Good luck to all.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

australia14 said:


> I got my visa this morning...so relieved!
> 
> Date of acceptance - Feb. 09
> Date of acknoledgement - Feb. 25
> ...


Awesome! Glad it all worked out!


----------



## vishage (Feb 26, 2015)

syd said:


> Awesome! Glad it all worked out!


I have sent the application on the 11th feb and the application was received on the 12 th feb, I called the call center , they told me they have the application and i would be receiving the registration info in 2 day . I have travel planned on the 27th of March, do you guys think i would get it at least a week before that?
Thanks


----------



## vishage (Feb 26, 2015)

australia14 said:


> I hope so. Thanks for your response!


Hi,
when did you send the application?
Thanks


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

vishage said:


> I have sent the application on the 11th feb and the application was received on the 12 th feb, I called the call center , they told me they have the application and i would be receiving the registration info in 2 day . I have travel planned on the 27th of March, do you guys think i would get it at least a week before that?
> Thanks


It's tough to predict when you will get it but I think if you have your documents in order, you should receive the visa in time for your flight. I am not sure if that will be a week before your flight. See my application dates in my previous posts. I received the visa 2 weeks before the flight date and it only took them 2 weeks and 3 days to issue it compared to 4-6 weeks for some of the other people in this forum. It all depends on how busy things are. Good luck!


----------



## australia14 (Feb 24, 2015)

vishage said:


> Hi,
> when did you send the application?
> Thanks


Date of acceptance - Feb. 09
Date of acknoledgement - Feb. 25
Date of Visa Issuance - Feb. 25


----------



## vishage (Feb 26, 2015)

australia14 said:


> Date of acceptance - Feb. 09
> Date of acknoledgement - Feb. 25
> Date of Visa Issuance - Feb. 25


Thanks for the info hoping to get it soon


----------



## vishage (Feb 26, 2015)

Nothing yet does anyone have an idea how long they take for a visitor visa it has been close to 5 weeks .Please let me know.Thanks


----------



## 12345 (Feb 9, 2015)

vishage said:


> Nothing yet does anyone have an idea how long they take for a visitor visa it has been close to 5 weeks .Please let me know.Thanks


They are taking full 6 weeks to process the application. If you have planned your travel then let them know in advance.


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

vishage said:


> Thanks for the info hoping to get it soon


Hi Vishage, i think i am in the same boat, waiting for the visa.this is the 4rth week, have you already got it and how much time did it take.

thanks


----------



## venky80 (Feb 15, 2016)

*anyone with recent experince*

I applied for visa in feb 2016 wondering if the processing times at DC have improved.

Application Received on 9th Feb 2016
Acknowledgement Received on 18th Feb 2016

Still waiting for a decision (hopefully soon)


----------



## zodiak (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi All, 
I don't see many have posted since long on this topic. I am USC and received an email within few minutes but my wife who is a US green card holder been waiting for her visa since more than 5 weeks now. She has a flight booked for 1st dec but looks like we will soon have to change the dates. Does any one know how long it takes these days? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## zodiak (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello anyone have any update on current processing time ?


----------



## cristianoronaldo (Jan 9, 2017)

Zodiak

Did you get the Visa?They received my application on Nov 28 and we are still waiting to hear from them.


----------

